# 66 violet stingray. I know, me Stingray?



## fatbike (Sep 29, 2016)

I like it! My first official stingray keeper. I had them past, pass through my hands plenty of times. Never kept them. I was into other bikes. I think it's a 1966' how much I know.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 30, 2016)

That's a funny looking Colson


----------



## Jaxon (Sep 30, 2016)

Cool Bike. Looks like it has a 2 speed kick back hub on a 36 spoke rear wheel. Might be a late 65. Post those serial numbers on the left dropout so we can tell.


----------



## Boris (Sep 30, 2016)

So will you be wearing your new Belligerante* colors to the next Lucky Lab ride?

*local Portland Stingray club


----------



## fatbike (Sep 30, 2016)

Jaxon said:


> Cool Bike. Looks like it has a 2 speed kick back hub on a 36 spoke rear wheel. Might be a late 65. Post those serial numbers on the left dropout so we can tell.



Yes... Blue band 2spd.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 30, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> So will you be wearing your new Belligerante* colors to the next Lucky Lab ride?
> 
> *local Portland Stingray club



No Dave, I will not be. No offense Belig.


----------



## fatbike (Oct 1, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> That's a funny looking Colson



I know right!


----------



## fatbike (Oct 5, 2016)

fatbike said:


> I know right!



Wait a minute, FordMike why are you even looking at a Schwinn Stingray muscle bike category? Ha!


----------

